# Music converter to the town tune?



## Balam Ajaw (Aug 22, 2015)

There is any music converter to use any theme as the town tune? Since I don't know anything about music I need help with this.


----------



## Celty (Aug 22, 2015)

Unfortunately there isn't a converter for it.  :c 

You can Google and hope you get lucky, or have someone here help you convert it.  

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Balam Ajaw (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, thanks anyways.


----------



## ams (Aug 22, 2015)

What song are you trying to do? I could probably help depending on what it is.


----------



## Balam Ajaw (Aug 22, 2015)

This one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3GMM93e3h0

And maybe this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2N_IENndIc


----------



## ams (Aug 23, 2015)

Here's the first one, let me know if that works for you!

View attachment 144303


----------



## Balam Ajaw (Aug 23, 2015)

OMG! Is perfect! Thank you so much !


----------



## ams (Aug 23, 2015)

Glad you like it, enjoy!


----------

